# Reconstruire un iMac G5 avec deux défectueux



## tazz973 (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous,
Même si je viens de craquer pour un iMac 27", les causes de cet achat me poussent à poser une question technique à vous tous qui en savez bien plus que moi sur les entrailles du Mac.
J'ai été en effet l'heureux possesseur de :
>un iMac G5 20", du 5/11/04, utilisé en métropole, bénéficiant d'une carte mère neuve "sous garantie" en novembre 2006, qui présente à nouveau les mêmes symptômes : clac au démarrage, et refus de s'allumer (la barre de progression stoppe très vite son grisé) ;
>un iMac G5 20", du 7/02/06, vivant en Guyane avec moi, qui déclare forfait avec un écran qui a bruni et qui devient difficile à lire.
Et je cogite... Est ce que je pourrais récupérer, soit la dalle OK du 2004, soit la carte mère du 2006, pour "reconstituer" son compagnon d'infortune ?
Je bricole pas mal, mais si ce sont 50 soudures fines à refaire, j'abandonnerai bien entendu et je balancerai tout à la déchetterie, la mort dans l'âme car ma déception est grande d'avoir perdu deux machines à 2000.
 Merci par avance pour votre analyse.
J'avoue qu'après les systèmes 6, 7 puis OS X sous G4 et 5, j'appréhende le passage à Intel... :rose: Ridicule, à 55 ans et après 25 ans d'Apple dans les doigts, d'avoir peur de l'Evolution, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2012)

Faudrait un plus de précisions sur les Mac.
encore que à priori si la carte mère du 2004 a été changée en 2006 on peut espérer qu'elle puisse être échangée avec celle du 2006. 
Mais sans un peu plus de spécifications, c'est pas facile de te répondre 
si tu as les numéro de série des Mac c'est encore mieux (enfin plus facile) tu les rentre dans :
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html ou
https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do ou
http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php


----------



## tazz973 (7 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Faudrait un plus de précisions sur les Mac.
> encore que à priori si la carte mère du 2004 a été changée en 2006 on peut espérer qu'elle puisse être échangée avec celle du 2006.
> Mais sans un peu plus de spécifications, c'est pas facile de te répondre
> si tu as les numéro de série des Mac c'est encore mieux (enfin plus facile) tu les rentre dans :
> ...



Bonjour,
Merci pour ces liens que j'ai découverts avec plaisir, et abordés tour à tour.
Chez Appleserial_killer_,  je suis "out". Sur le site en hollandais, les machines sont connues  pour "2problèmes" et pour "16problèmes"...J'ai laissé mes "mémoires" sur  les deux sites #1 et #2. Ensuite, techniquement, il y a bcp de pièces à  ôter et à déposer pour la carte mère. L'écran semble plus simple à  changer _mais sont-ils identiques _?
Pour info, le iMac plus  ancien porte le n° W84432M8PP8 (celui qui a bénéficié d'une carte neuve  en 2006 et qui présente les mêmes symptômes) ; le plus récent, n°  (S)W8547JAFTR, c'est l'écran qui bronze...
Je n'ai pas grand chose à  perdre : je vais ouvrir le 1,8Ghz et voir ce qui est le "+  démontable"... En attendant, je me sert de mon iBook G4 et d'un Dell  pour me connecter au Net (_la prise ethernet du iBook est naze aussi... J'ai pris un abo "crash en gros"_)
En dernier lieu, je récupèrerais peut être juste les deux disques durs... 
Ah oui, je confirme que l'un des iMac est en métropole, le second en Guyane : pas si simple de les mettre côte à côte !
Merci à tous de m'avoir lu et grand merci à mon informateur rapide et efficace .
A bientôt,
Hubert


----------



## Invité (7 Août 2012)

Le "W84432M8PP8" j'ai bien trouvé, mais à priori le n° W8547JAFTR ne correspond à rien.
Si tu trouve le bon numéro, je peux t'aider avec les manuels pour le démontage 

PS : désolé, mais mes liens ne sont pas super, le premier est devenu commercial, le second est trop succinct et le troisième n'autorise que deux recherche gratos par 24h :mouais:


----------



## tazz973 (7 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Le "W84432M8PP8" j'ai bien trouvé, mais à priori le n° W8547JAFTR ne correspond à rien.
> Si tu trouve le bon numéro, je peux t'aider avec les manuels pour le démontage
> 
> PS : désolé, mais mes liens ne sont pas super, le premier est devenu commercial, le second est trop succinct et le troisième n'autorise que deux recherche gratos par 24h :mouais:



Oui, j'ai quelques soucis avec mes doigts qui vont plus vite que ce fichu clavier Dell !
Le numéro de série du second est (S)*W8547JAFTAR*. Je l'ai bien trouvé sur les sites indiqués sans ce premier "S" qui figure sur la facture (ce Mac est en Guyane pour le moment). J'ai ouvert le site où ils expliquent tout le déroulement du démontage : pour la carte mère, c'est chaud, d'autant plus que le "vieux" iMac (où la dalle est OK) n'a ni "dimer", ni iSight, ni BlueTooth, ni infrarouge ! Pour les liens, je ne les connaissais pas et ce furent des indications appréciable qui m'ont bien servi. Merci bcp.
Pour ne pas sortir du sujet "technique" : penses-tu, question facilité, que je pourrais remplacer le contact ethernet de mon iBook G4 ? Je pourrais trouver cela sur le même site ?
Merci pour ton attention et ton aide.
Bien cordialement
H


----------



## Invité (7 Août 2012)

Ok j'ai vu que tes 20 ne sont pas semblable.
Il est peut être plus simple d'échanger les écrans. Mais c'est une supposition hein, je n'en n'ai eu qu'un seul entre les mains (le plus vieux sans iSight) que je n'ai pas réussi à réparer. Carte mère morte à priori.
En revanche j'ai les manuels si tu veux.
Pour l'iBook, je te conseillerais de simplement acheter une carte Airport (1ère gen ou 2ème, je ne sais pas, tu n'en dis pas beaucoup sur l'iBook).
Le démontage est fastidieux, et pas sûr que tu puisse intervenir sur la sortie Ethernet


----------



## tazz973 (7 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ok j'ai vu que tes 20 ne sont pas semblable.
> Il est peut être plus simple d'échanger les écrans. Mais c'est une supposition hein, je n'en n'ai eu qu'un seul entre les mains (le plus vieux sans iSight) que je n'ai pas réussi à réparer. Carte mère morte à priori.
> En revanche j'ai les manuels si tu veux.
> Pour l'iBook, je te conseillerais de simplement acheter une carte Airport (1ère gen ou 2ème, je ne sais pas, tu n'en dis pas beaucoup sur l'iBook).
> Le démontage est fastidieux, et pas sûr que tu puisse intervenir sur la sortie Ethernet



Merci pour cette idée ; j'ai vu qu'il existait des clé USB WiFi, ça pourra me dépanner si je me décide car, en fait, le iBook ne possède que deux prises USB et j'ai déjà une USB Bluetooth branchée, + la souris (j'aime pas le trackpad)... Je n'en ai plus que pour un mois en métropole, après je retrouverai mon iMac 27" dans la chaleur amazonienne... Pour les dalles, j'emporte le iMac de France là-bas et je m'amuserai. Je risque d'être absent de MacGé un certain temps, mais si je réussis, je ferai signe.
Merci pour cet échange, et je suis un peu moins triste en voyant que je ne suis pas le seul à être touché par la mauvaise qualité d'une série de iMac : j'ai bien hésité à reprendre un "Mac" mais on l'a dans le sang... L'appel de la pomme (l'Apple pour ma pomme...) reste trop fort !
 Avec mes sincères remerciements, _"invité_ de talent", et mes salutations à tous ceux qui nous lisent.
Au plaisir,
H, dit Tazz973


----------



## Invité (7 Août 2012)

Merci pour tes remerciements ! 
Mais je pensais plus à une carte Airport qu'à un dongle Usb/Wifi. Pour deux raisons : la première et le seconde !

Nan, plus sérieusement l'iBook est une bonne machine (j'ai un G3@500 et un G4@1,2) mais si tu passe par une clé Usb, tu bouffe un max de processeur pour rien. La conso du driver peut monter jusqu'à 25% de ton processeur juste pour décoder le signal.

La carte Airport est totalement intégrée au système et tu bénéficie des antennes qui sont intégrées dans l'écran.

Ces cartes Airport se trouvent sur eBay par ex pour moins de 30 en général


----------



## tazz973 (8 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Merci pour tes remerciements !
> Mais je pensais plus à une carte Airport qu'à un dongle Usb/Wifi. Pour deux raisons : la première et le seconde !
> 
> Nan, plus sérieusement l'iBook est une bonne machine (j'ai un G3@500 et un G4@1,2) mais si tu passe par une clé Usb, tu bouffe un max de processeur pour rien. La conso du driver peut monter jusqu'à 25% de ton processeur juste pour décoder le signal.
> ...



Bonjour Ami,
Jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas eu l'utilité du WiFi puisque je pouvais me brancher en direct sur la Box et l'imprimante  mais tes précisions me seront précieuses pour la suite : mon matériel évolue avec les écueils que je rencontre.
Merci pour ton éclairage, je vais tendre mes voiles vers eBay pour voir ces cartes Airport.
Cordialement, H


----------



## tazz973 (31 Janvier 2015)

Guyane, 30 janvier 2015... Je reviens pour un dernier salut dans l'arène.
Je me suis payé un Intel iMac 27 pouces ; il a tenu 18 mois avant de devoir lire sur le devis : "carte mère HS, écran défectueux, DD mort".
Coupures répétées d'EDF... puis plus rien. EDF m'a jeté, mon assureur m'a remboursé le prix de la "réparation", soit env 600€, et le SAV de Guyane m'a dit, tout de go : "laissez tomber"... Je laisse tomber. Je me suis pris un bête PC, je rame bien un peu, frustré, je découvre l'envers du miroir, mais après m'être fait jeter par Apple, je n'ai plus envie de poursuivre sur mes mésaventures sordides. SI un jour je reviens à mes bébés, ce sera pour iPhoto et iTunes... Pour le reste, en passant du G5 à Intel, il m'a fallu racheter tous les logiciels -sans aucun geste- alors... un peu plus ou un peu moins. Je suis TTT (très très triste) en regardant les trois iMac aveugles me regarder, sans plus me voir... Bonne chance à vous. H


----------



## Invité (31 Janvier 2015)

Bien dommage tout ça.
Perso, je suis un peu hostile au "tout en un" puisque en cas de soucis, la facture devient très vite trop salée.
Mes Minis 2004, 2006 et 2009 tournent tous très bien.
Faciles à démonter, écran à pas cher, etc…

Désolé pour toi !


----------

